# How Do You Slay A White Dragon?



## Quartz

I like the idea of losing healing surges, but those challenges seem rather tough for low-level adventurers. Your low-Dex fighter or cleric, more accustomed to fighting in heavier armour is going to be very surge-challenged at the end of Rule #1. Similarly the low Fort PCs by Rule #2. And the party could be severely hampered by bad rolls. An intelligent, prepared party, should be able to make it through with minimal loss even without any of the listed skills. 

Besides which, the disease track seems a more appropriate mechanic, though the loss of healing surges is spot on.

And what are you going to do when the party say that trying to force their way through a blizzard is certain death and they'll make camp until the blizzard blows over?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

#1 can be avoided simply by moving 5' less than your maximum speed each round.  That's a relatively small sacrifice, and makes the hazard easy to ignore.


----------



## jasper

feed it nasty hobbits on a half shields until it dies of a heart attack.


----------



## Shayuri

I'd say that tools and equipment could provide bonuses...climbing gear, snow goggles...if the party does their homework and prepares, that's a logical and consistent payoff.


----------



## billd91

When I saw the question, my first reaction was "Hold his nose until he turns blue, then shoot him with a blue dragon gun." 
But that would be silly.


----------



## Alan Shutko

If we want silly… 

Step 1: Determine location of White Dragon's den.
Step 2: Conquer the underdark.
Step 3: Use slave labor to build giant lava tunnel into White Dragon den.


----------



## sabrinathecat

There was an old Dragon Magazine article about how dragons were not properly run (this was early 80s, before 2nd ed). The prepared dragon, in his den, with a familiar to spy on the party, was not taken by surprise, and killed the party except for one character who ran away when down to 10 hit points.


----------



## RangerWickett

I don't like the narrative behind *Sound and Fury*. "It's so cold I'll die in 30 seconds. Wait, we've figured out how blizzards work, so it's not cold at all anymore." The icy footing mechanic seems pretty good, though I'm not a huge fan of terrain making attack rolls. That's just an unpleasant 4e-ism (and I like 4e).


----------



## archivis

You lead it off in the direction of Godzilla, after pilfering his kaiju-sized lunchbox.


----------

